

Yesod excellent ideas - yogsototh
http://yannesposito.com/Scratch/en/blog/Yesod-excellent-ideas/

======
afdssfda
"From a very subjective point of vue and from what I heard, Haskell is a
node.js done as it should be."

I think you mean: "From a very subjective point of view and from what I heard,
Yesod is a node.js done as it should be."

~~~
yogsototh
Thank you! I don't know why this sentence appears. I deleted it in my source.
I should update ASAP.

